#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Margem de Lucro provedor Via rádio !

## fwsolutions

Olá amigos !

Já fui dono de provedor e estou pretendendo montar um novamente, gostaria de saber qual tem sido a margem de lucro dos colegas e em quanto tempo conseguiram ter o retorno !

Fico no aguardo !

Abraço a todos !

----------


## cooperrj

Hoje, para mim, é 0 (provedor pequeno, o lucro eu converto em investimento), hehehehe... Mas com certeza temos muitos amigos do fórum que tem bons lucros....

----------


## cls7007

> Hoje, para mim, é 0 (provedor pequeno, o lucro eu converto em investimento), hehehehe... Mas com certeza temos muitos amigos do fórum que tem bons lucros....



lucro zero abre um restaurante

----------


## 1929

Ele disse "Lucro zero" pois reinveste tudo que sobra.... e quem não fez isso no início?

----------


## freitascs

Não vou ser irônico no que vou falar é somente a realidade de um provedor hoje, provedor hoje tem duas opções se for um provedor todo legalizado e certinho como o que tenho e ainda sempre temos que reinvestir em equipamentos de clientes que começam a dar problema e na torre tals o lucro é zero mas não vai ter problema com justiça, agora se for um provedor que use adsl sem scm sem contador sem pagar imposto e por ai vai, você terá bons até grandes lucros, mas pode correr risco e ser preso ou a Anatel de pegar e multar e você responder processo, ai é só escolher qual das duas opções você escolhe.

----------


## cooperrj

> Ele disse "Lucro zero" pois reinveste tudo que sobra.... e quem não fez isso no início?


Como amigo acima citou, é essa a questão.
Eu já trabalhei em 2 grandes ISPs aqui no RJ, sempre fui aquele que resolve todos os problemas de rede nas empresas, quando cansei de ver que não era reconhecido, parti para montar um isp, a primeira tentativa foi com um sócio que entrou com o capital inicial me deixando com toda mão de obra, acabou que ele começou a me passar a perna, então decidi fazer sozinho agora, nada de sociedade...
A rede tem 4 meses, o fluxo de caixa ainda é baixo, mas paga já o aluguel dos 2 POPs e o link, que desde o inicio parti direto para o Dedicado, nada de adsl.
Hoje estou convertendo tudo que sobra no fim do mês em investimento, é sempre bom ter melhorias em equipamentos, esse mês por exemplo dobrei a velocidade do link, coloquei nobreak no segundo pop fora o investimento para compra de equipamentos para novos clientes, como trabalho em uma área onde o 2.4ghz é muito poluído, acabei optando desde o inicio para o 5ghz e como sabemos kit em 5ghz são caros...
Ainda guardo uma parte para eventuais problemas, até hoje não usei, mas quando precisar estará ali reservado.

Ou seja, o que sobra vai para investimento na rede, como eu tenho meu trabalho também, não preciso ficar que nem louco procurando lucros no isp, então prefiro não ter esse lucro no inicio e não ter problemas do que ter lucro imediato com meu telefone sem parar de tocar...

Hoje tenho 20 clientes (Pessoa Fisica), com planos de 1, 2 e 5mb, nem lembro a última vez que me ligaram reclamando, tem algo em torno de 15 ou 20 dias que isso não ocorre, justamente por não ter problemas tenho uma fila de clientes para instalar, todos da fila são indicados por já clientes, ou seja, já sabem que o serviço prestado é bom...

Agora estou fazendo reserva para legalizar a empresa, já dei entrada na abertura de cnpj e alvará, creio que nó máximo até abril ou maio já esteja entrando na scm, assim fico mais tranquilo...

Cada caso é um caso, tem com certeza pessoas que em 4 meses já estavam lucrando, tem outros que em 4 meses desistiram da ideia por causa dos custos, eu digo que estou no meio termo, o isp já se mantém, não preciso mais ficar tirando dinheiro do orçamento da minha casa para investimento, porem ele não me traz lucro, então ficamos no 0 a 0, hehehe...


Abraços.

----------


## fwsolutions

Estou começando um novo provedor, acredito que se administrar bem as finanças é possível lucrar neste mercado. O ponto principal é que temos que fechar um pouco os olhos para os preços cobrados pela concorrência e focar num serviço de qualidade e um ótimo atendimento aos clientes o que redundará em valores um pouco mais altos ( tudo tem seu preço), acho que isso é um grande diferencial que nenhuma tele grande possui, fora que é importante oferecer serviços agregados.

É um grande desafio mas temos que valorizar os pequenos lucros. Como diz o velho ditado: " de grão em grão a galinha enche o papo !".

Boa Sorte a todos !

Conto com a contribuição da galera com as experiências obtidas neste tão disputado mercado !

----------


## luizbe

Lucro é quase zero!
e quem disse aí pra montar restaurante, só digo que é uma dor de cabeça que nenhum dinheiro no mundo paga.. dá lucro, dá sim!
mas, na moral tenho os dois e se pudesse queimava tudo.

Mas entre os dois pelo menos restaurante dá lucro (se souber administrar com controle de estoque e etc)

----------


## wbrustolim

Concordo com vc´s ai Galera Lucro Zero mesmo ... pq sempre queima equipamentos e ainda mais com estas tempestades e tal tinha um link fudido com Radios Fechado paguei cara kd ponta 12mil . fico so 2 anos filé deu uma tempestade e keimo um deles . fora outros equipamentos . dai vem a questao faz para-raios e aterramentos compra novos equipamentos e tal dai o q te sobra não da nem pra comprar . Provedor é um SACO sem fundo . quanto mais coloca de $$$$ capital .. mais ele ker . eu começei em 2011 a mecher com FTT . foi o pior investimento . pois pouco retorno devido o preço de construção da rede.

Acho q ainda é melhor construir casa e vender ou aluga-las . mais rentavel . provedor é bom qndo é pra hobby podendo investir devagar. pois qndo da zica e defeito aja bolso

----------


## bola25a2008

Na real se o lucro é quase zero então pq vcs não mudam de ramo???

Não tenho o que reclamar contruí o pouco que tenho em minha vida graças ao provedor, e olha que tenho poucos clientes e tenho liçença propria e na minha época era 9 mil reais. Logico que hoje almentou muito a concorrencia, tem um monte de gente subindo uma omni e dizendo que é provedor, mas cinceramente nenhum ramo é facil.

----------


## fwsolutions

É realmente já tive provedor e não tive quase nada de lucro por ficar reinvestindo, porém hoje estou voltando ao ramo novamente com uma visão muito mais administrativa do que antes. Hoje penso em ir crescendo devagar com os pés no chão investindo pouco, porém trabalhando em uma rede de qualidade, antes queria abraçar a cidade inteira e captar o máximo número de clientes sem ter condições pra isso, o resultado é que só reinvestia e não tinha nada de lucro.

Acredito que se ir cortando o mal pela raiz, fazendo as coisas de forma correta, protegendo ao máximo seus equipamentos e visando sempre o lucro liquido da operação é possivel obter algum sucesso !

Mas afinal ninguém ai vai postar falando do lucro que tem com o serviço ? Está tão ruim assim ?

----------


## wbrustolim

claro os pequenos não tem chance ehehheh

----------


## wa7792

Ola amigo da um lucro bom, desde que voce faça tudo certo, estou no ramo a 6 anos, tenho um provedor com aproximadamente 550 assinantes com uma media de 10% de inadimplência tenho 6 torres e tenho 60 megas dedicados contratados junto a algar telecom. tenho 6 funcionarios, 2 atendentes, 4 tecnicos.

teve um tempo que passei por muitos problemas financeiros e o provedor quase sucumbiu, hoje estou reergendo ele novamente, se tivesse firme desde quando comecei certamente estaria com 2000 assinantes.

vou expor minhas receitas pra voce ter uma ideia

entrada em media bruto R$32000,00
link dedicado R$5340,00 sai 90,00 o mega.
funcionarios R$5600,00
capital de giro R$5000,00 mensal.(aqui ta o segredo da coisa, se voce entra sem capital de giro e´muito mais complicado)
entrada R$32000,00 - saida R$15940,00

total R$16060,00 de receita positiva.

vale lembra que ate hoje eu vou na casa de cliente instalar quando é preciso.

so mais uma coisa, apartir do mes de março vou comecar a implantar GPON, porque pode ter certeza, provedor via radio se nao migrarem sua rede em um futuro proximo para GPON e oferecer mais serviços, vao ser engolidos pelas gigantes.(na minha opniao)

Abraços e sucesso no ramo!!

----------


## tcftelecom

De qual cidade você é,pois aqui a CTBC(Algar) não faz estes calor?

----------


## wa7792

> De qual cidade você é,pois aqui a CTBC(Algar) não faz estes calor?



Goiania e Aparecida de Goiania GO

----------


## fwsolutions

Olá galera !
Quero agradecer ao amigo que postou a demonstração financeira, fico feliz que ainda é possível obter lucros no ramo de provedor.

Acredito que temos que pensar grande, só assim não teremos limites para crescer !

Abraço a todos !

----------


## wa7792

> Olá galera !
> Quero agradecer ao amigo que postou a demonstração financeira, fico feliz que ainda é possível obter lucros no ramo de provedor.
> 
> Acredito que temos que pensar grande, só assim não teremos limites para crescer !
> 
> Abraço a todos !



Opa, amigo nos temos que nos unir, hoje eu ajudo a todos que posso nessa area, pois sei que um dia pode ter certeza que essa ajuda vai ser repassada a outros... 

Sucesso a TODOS!!

----------


## eliceperso

Olá pessoal.

com base nas informações que algumas pessoas passam, pode-se saber o seguinte, como a maioria dos negócios como: restaurante, supermercado, drogaria... a margem em média gira em torno de 20~30%.

Pelo o que se pode ver é que a maioria diz não ter lucros, na verdade o lucro se obtém após um período de investimentos no negocio, algo em torno de 12~24 meses.

Vale lembrar também que se obtém lucros nos negócios, qualquer que seja somente com demanda alta, por exemplo uma mercearia mesmo com preços mais altos que as grandes redes, não obtém tanto lucro quanto uma grande rede supermercadista, logo, muitos já sabem, que comprando muito se tem desconto, este desconto entra no lucro final, se compra equipamento de qualidade (mesmo caro) se obtém lucro ao longo do tempo sem manutenção, distribuindo para 40 pessoas e ganhando 20% de R$50,00 algo em torno de R$10,00, ou seja, 400,00 com custo em media próximo aos R$2000,00 não se pensa em lucros, mas é preciso uma administração muito rigorosa para se poder visualizar os lucros, seguindo o mesmo exemplo mas com uma gama maior de clientes pode-se ficar mais animado por exemplo: 300 clientes multiplicado pela média de R$10,00 de lucro se tem agora R$3000,00 de lucro, já é mais compensatório trabalhar com banda larga.

Como sabemos, para se ter um numero expressivo de clientes precisamos investir, investir e investir e ainda esperar alcançar um numero interessante de clientes para se poder fazer retiradas pomposas.


Não desistem, faço lembrar que todos dão um show de bola no quesito tecnologia, buscam o fórum aqui e em outros lugares, sabem dos preços e das novidades, sabem da capacidade dos equipamentos, mas estão deixando a desejar na gestão do negócio que é tanto quanto os outros setores muito importante.


Sucesso.
Att
Luiz Carlos Soares
Gestor de Negocios

----------


## subnet

Ha tres anos estou no ramo de provedor, ja tive duas quedas, mas ai começei a planejar melhor as coisas, antes eu comprava antenas fiado no boleto para deixar em comodato na casa dos clientes so vivia arrochado. tinha dois pops um com 88 clientes e outro com 79 clientes, kada dia que passava era mas arroxado entao vendi tudo e entrei no ramo de mercado. ai sim que vi q o sistema e bruto, rsrs um ano e 2 meses eu ja tinha 14 mil de fiado na rua, vendi a 3 meses e montei e voltei novamente para o ramo de provedor, mas com diferencial com admistraçao, e qualidade. os kits clientes sao vendidos, nao deixo em comodato pra ninguem. entao nesses tres meses estou ja com 47 clientes, e sem nenhuma antena em comodato todas vendidas, e alem disso eu ganho cerca de R$ 40,00 em cada antena vendida, ontem comprei aparelhagem 5.8 sexta feira chega entao em breve estarei com mas qualidade. e mais velocidade. agora e suar a camisa pra pagar as contas do mercado, rsrs.

----------


## Gasparnet

Não chorem de barriga cheia, da grana sim, se for legalizado é melhor assim vc trabalha tranquilo, deve dar uns 8 mil livres por ai com 100 clientes

----------


## icarooo

> Não chorem de barriga cheia, da grana sim, se for legalizado é melhor assim vc trabalha tranquilo, deve dar uns 8 mil livres por ai com 100 clientes


qual é a magica? por exemplo, em minha região, o plano basico varia de R$50 a R$60 dependendo da empresa pode chegar a 70, partindo do principio que seja o mais caro, R$70,00 , 100 clientes daria R$7.000,00 bruto , link na região não sai por menos de R$60,00 , precisaria de pelo menos 25mb pra atender esses 100 clientes com plano basico de 2 a 3mb, ja seriam R$1500 de despesa fixa pra trabalhar com link sempre no limite, agora coloque contador por volta de 1 salario minimo, engenheiro 1 salario minimo, só ai ja temos algo em torno de R$3.000,00 só de despesas. Creio que essa afirmação deva ser para um caso bem especifico, pois na equação nem foi colocado custo de equipamento, mão de obra, etc.

----------


## 1929

> Não chorem de barriga cheia, da grana sim, se for legalizado é melhor assim vc trabalha tranquilo, deve dar uns 8 mil livres por ai com 100 clientes


Quem deve estar de barriga cheia e sem choro é você, pois com 100 clientes e ainda sobrar 8 mil, deve ter planos de valores bem alto.

----------


## lleonardo

Também fiquei curioso pra saber a mágica de ganhar 8 mil com 100 clientes.

----------


## z4gors

Amigos, boa tarde.

Eu vi muitos dizendo que o ramo não dá lucro, mas pense comigo, se você é daquele que só entra no ramo visando os lucros e sem colocar amor no que você faz, é óbvio que na primeira pedra que estiver no seu caminho você irá pensar em desistir ou até mesmo irá. Eu estou com três clientes via cabo, e estou comprando os equipamentos via rádio aos poucos, mas sempre faço um bom serviço, apenas uma vez durante 8 meses apenas um cliente me ligou reclamando que estava sem internet, mas na mesma hora consegui arrumar o problema. Eu penso que em qualquer ramo que você entre você tem que entrar com o coração no jogo. Eu não sabia de nada sobre redes, até que arrumei um emprego na área e comecei a estudar por conta própria. É um sonho meu abrir meu provedor, por enquanto não é legalizado, mas isso não irá ficar assim. Abraços!

----------


## gandhi

Boa tarde pessoal, olha estava lendo os posts 8 mil com 100 clientes seria realmente ótimo kkkk, estou começando minha provedora de internet, com tudo que aprendi aqui com vocês, sei que não vai ser fácil no começo, mas estou colocando tudo equipamento ubqt com airmax, to começando tudo com o que ha de melhor, com 3 torres prontas pagas, empresa formada, licenca scm quase pronta, para dai sim poder comecar a trabalhar, axo que estou no caminho certo ainda não tenho capital de giro para a empresa, mas ate comecar vou estar com tudo pago sem dividas, axo que estou no caminho certo, fiz varios e ainda estou fazendo sacrificios financeiros, para investir....

----------


## icarooo

> Boa tarde pessoal, olha estava lendo os posts 8 mil com 100 clientes seria realmente ótimo kkkk, estou começando minha provedora de internet, com tudo que aprendi aqui com vocês, sei que não vai ser fácil no começo, mas estou colocando tudo equipamento ubqt com airmax, to começando tudo com o que ha de melhor, com 3 torres prontas pagas, empresa formada, licenca scm quase pronta, para dai sim poder comecar a trabalhar, axo que estou no caminho certo ainda não tenho capital de giro para a empresa, mas ate comecar vou estar com tudo pago sem dividas, axo que estou no caminho certo, fiz varios e ainda estou fazendo sacrificios financeiros, para investir....


continue assim, e va com calma, se vc quer prestar um serviço de primeira, vai sempre estar fazendo mais dividas. Eu por exemplo estava proximo de quitar dividas com equipamentos, porem pra manter a qualidade, precisei gastar mais, é um circlo vicioso, nunca para, o segredo é pagar certo , se pagar errado, vai pagar duas vezes, ai sim o lucro nunca vai vir

----------


## Gasparnet

Antes eu provia um gato net , depois que tomei uma multinha, resolvi pegar a licença que ainda esta em andamento, quem me denunciou sofreu vários prejuízos mas do que eu, antes eu tinha em media 90 clientes eu vivia sossegado, até que um concorrente do gato net me denunciou e ai meu amigo, perdi todos os clientes alguns ainda me esperam, pois o que fizeram comigo foi desleal, mas tudo bem
estou subindo os degraus novamente, mas eu faturava uma grandinha boa, com 4 megas de net e um belo thunder cache, agora vou recomçar do zero novamente, não está sendo fácil, mas se Deus quiser em breve estarei provendo serviços aqui novamente, minha rede era tão boa que clientes de operadora grande cancelavam seus serviços pra vir pra minha empresa kkk, eu deixava todos com velocidade máxima era 40 reais cada cliente, sem contar que os clientes da concorrência vinha pra mim, acho que foi por isso que me denunciaram mas tudo bem vamos denovamente mas agora Legalizado e Homologado.

----------


## raumaster

> Como amigo acima citou, é essa a questão.
> Eu já trabalhei em 2 grandes ISPs aqui no RJ, sempre fui aquele que resolve todos os problemas de rede nas empresas, quando cansei de ver que não era reconhecido, parti para montar um isp, a primeira tentativa foi com um sócio que entrou com o capital inicial me deixando com toda mão de obra, acabou que ele começou a me passar a perna, então decidi fazer sozinho agora, nada de sociedade...
> A rede tem 4 meses, o fluxo de caixa ainda é baixo, mas paga já o aluguel dos 2 POPs e o link, que desde o inicio parti direto para o Dedicado, nada de adsl.
> Hoje estou convertendo tudo que sobra no fim do mês em investimento, é sempre bom ter melhorias em equipamentos, esse mês por exemplo dobrei a velocidade do link, coloquei nobreak no segundo pop fora o investimento para compra de equipamentos para novos clientes, como trabalho em uma área onde o 2.4ghz é muito poluído, acabei optando desde o inicio para o 5ghz e como sabemos kit em 5ghz são caros...
> Ainda guardo uma parte para eventuais problemas, até hoje não usei, mas quando precisar estará ali reservado.
> 
> Ou seja, o que sobra vai para investimento na rede, como eu tenho meu trabalho também, não preciso ficar que nem louco procurando lucros no isp, então prefiro não ter esse lucro no inicio e não ter problemas do que ter lucro imediato com meu telefone sem parar de tocar...
> 
> Hoje tenho 20 clientes (Pessoa Fisica), com planos de 1, 2 e 5mb, nem lembro a última vez que me ligaram reclamando, tem algo em torno de 15 ou 20 dias que isso não ocorre, justamente por não ter problemas tenho uma fila de clientes para instalar, todos da fila são indicados por já clientes, ou seja, já sabem que o serviço prestado é bom...
> ...


Amigo, qual segredo pra pagar 2 alugueis de POPs, Link dedicado e ter somente 20 clientes? Fora compra de equipamentos, kits cliente....? Afinal vx faloh q so a renda do provedor ta pagando link e aluguel. 

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## raumaster

> Boa tarde pessoal, olha estava lendo os posts 8 mil com 100 clientes seria realmente ótimo kkkk, estou começando minha provedora de internet, com tudo que aprendi aqui com vocês, sei que não vai ser fácil no começo, mas estou colocando tudo equipamento ubqt com airmax, to começando tudo com o que ha de melhor, com 3 torres prontas pagas, empresa formada, licenca scm quase pronta, para dai sim poder comecar a trabalhar, axo que estou no caminho certo ainda não tenho capital de giro para a empresa, mas ate comecar vou estar com tudo pago sem dividas, axo que estou no caminho certo, fiz varios e ainda estou fazendo sacrificios financeiros, para investir....


Me permita discordar, mas o que ha de melhor hj em radio não é Ubnt nem mikrotik, mas sim Cambium. To guardando grana pra investir num pop todo cambium pra ptmp. A unica coisa q da pra se aproximar dos concorrentes com fibra é um sistema EPMP 2000 com beaming forming. Pena que cada setor sair perto de 5000 reais!

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## gandhi

Dai eu tambem discordo amigo c for para pagar esse valor alto, dai guarda um pouco mais e começa a implanyar fibra pois c vc colocar em umas 6 torres esses equipamnetos vc paga os equipamnetos quase para fibra

----------


## raumaster

Em parte concordo contigo, mas no meu caso, com um POP de 20 mil reais, cubro uma área que eu gastaria mais de 50 mil pra implementar fibra, fora que hoje eu teria que além de pagar curso pra aprender lidar com fibra, tem aluguel de postes, sem contar com vandalismo como corte de fibras. Aqui é comum...

A cambium tem a linha EPMP 1000 que é ótima também, aguenta 120 clientes por setor sem perda de desempenho que ocorre com UBNT e outros, mesmo com AIRMAX Ativo. Os EPMP conta com sistema de sincronia GPS que funciona de verdade, vc pode usar dois canais apenas pra cada torre com 4 setores sem problema de interferencia. Nesse sistema da cambium, que usa TDD, vc pode por cliente com sinal baixo sem que esse interfira negativamente em todo setor como ocorre no Airmax ou NV2. Então aquele cliente com sinal -75 que no meu caso não ativo em meus setores, eu poderia ativar, que fosse com planos menores... Ao contrário de UBNT, vc pode meter 100 clientes sem problema num EPMP 1000 ou 2000, ja num UBNT o desempenho seria sofrivel. Essa linha daria pra implementar 4 setores com uns 11 mil reais. A linha 2000 foi aprimorada, com um sistema de filtragem de interferencia aprimorado e suporte opcional ao beaming forming no upload, permitindo vender muito mais upload sem degradar o setor e melhorando também o download consequentemente. Como falei vc pode implementar o sistema de beam forming opcionalmente. Sem o radio e antena do beam forming um setor desses sai por uns 3000 e pouco. Caro, mas com 4 setores daria para atender muita gente com desempenho pelo menos 4x maior que UBNT ou Mikrotik. Tenho lido muitos relatos de quem ta usando e ta aprovando demais o sistema dele. Hoje com 2 setores, 10 mil reais, consigo atender muita gente devido a localização da minha torre, nem precisaria de inicio fechar 4 setores... 

Infelizmente implementar fibra por 20 mil, pra atender a mesma quantidade de cliente com Cambium, não é uma realidade que eu conheça. Mas sim, se é pra entregar mais de 25 mega por cliente, só se for poucos clientes por setor, mesmo com Cambium ou meter fibra. Eu bem que queria investir na Fibra, mas o valor é muito mais alto.

----------


## gandhi

vdd fibra é um investimento alto realmente, e realmente esses radios ai sao top, mas assim quando me referi de trabalhar so com produto top de linha, quis dizer que ja estou comecando com equipamentos mais robustos, pois sei que tenho visto muita gente usando omini para começar o seu provedor, ou ate mesmo ainda trabalha na frequencia 2.4, entre outros, me referi que eu ja estou comecando meu servidor licenciado perante a anatel, posso trabalhar susse, vou trabalhar com redundandia na minha infraestrutura, todas as torres com sistema de proteção, bancada de bateria. servidor hp...
mais voltando e claro que nos todos sabemos q fibra e o futuro, mas ainda sou novato entrei nesse ramo a 5 meses comecei um plano de negocio, projetos iniciados, esta tudo correndo bem ate agora tirando o fato da licenca scm que e demorado mas vlew pelo conhecimento a mais ae que vc me passou, semana passada tbem comecei um curso online de tecnico em telecomunicacoes, pois pagar um salario minimo por mes pro cara so ficar responsavel pela minha empresa e buxa

----------


## gandhi

me passa seu whats para te add queria ver c vc pode me ajudar, com algumas configurações, ou se quizer me add 47 88153919

----------


## cooperrj

> Amigo, qual segredo pra pagar 2 alugueis de POPs, Link dedicado e ter somente 20 clientes? Fora compra de equipamentos, kits cliente....? Afinal vx faloh q so a renda do provedor ta pagando link e aluguel. 
> 
> Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App


Opa amigo,
Não tem receita, passa-se sufoco, mas vamos levando.
Como estamos com produtos de hosting e afins, acaba dando para levar.
Kit de ativação é visto parte do valor no valor da instalação do cliente, hoje a nossa taxa de ativação abrange 50% do valor do equipamento, mas o equipamento é em comodato.
Não tem receita pronta, cada caso é um caso, aqui boa parceria com pessoal do link (Fazendo um valor em conta) e bom atendimento para trazer mais clientes, está dando para levantar.

Abraços.

----------

